# New Podcast Series on American Women Classical Composers



## The_Ladies_Speak (8 mo ago)

Hi, I just launched The Ladies Speak, a new podcast series that explores the lives and achievements of the great American women classical composers of the 19th and early 20th centuries. The first episode focuses on Margaret Lang, the first woman to write a piece performed by a major American symphony orchestra, and you can link to it at Home | The Ladies Speak. I'd love to get your feedback, and thanks for listening!


----------

